# Audi a6 level control coding issues



## getaibose (Feb 14, 2014)

THE CAR IS 2012 AUDI A6 3.0 TDI QUATTRO WITH AIR SHOCKS. The level control module was damaged due to water ingress and was replaced with similar used module which was checked to be working before removal from the donor car. I am unable to get the level control to work. Following is the full system scan of the vehicle.

Saturday,13,September,2014,14:58:08:39616
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140822


VIN: WAUZHB4G8CY000169 License Plate: GJ A6 BLACK



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4G (4G0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 0E 10 15 16 17 19 28 34 36 3B 42 44 46 52
53 55 5F 62 72 8F 90

VIN: WAUZHB4G8CY000169 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
3B-Sensor Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
8F-Pretens. Frt Left -- Status: OK 0000
90-Pretens. Frt Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CDUC) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 4G0 907 401 B HW: 4G0 907 401 
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17 H37 0002 
Revision: 53H37--- 
Coding: 0A250012052600010000
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30TDI0114G0907401B 001002
ROD: EV_ECM30TDI0114G0907401B.rod
VCID: 2241D4D33555310EAD9-8077

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 0B5-927-156.clb
Part No SW: 4G1 927 156 B HW: 0B5 927 156 F
Component: 0B5 30 TDIRdW H10 0001 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: 0000001087
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDL501 A02087
ROD: EV_TCMDL501.rod
VCID: 2C5D3AEB4791F77E175-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 4G0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 379 F HW: 4G0 907 379 F
Component: ESP PREMIUM H09 0250 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 27A64701E465E280DB00
Shop #: WSC 13513 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_ESPPremiAU57X 004017
ROD: EV_ESPPremiAU57X.rod
VCID: 346D228B9FA1AFBE4F5-8061

5 Faults Found:
0702 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.27
Time: 12:47:44

0703 - Function Restriction due to Implausible Message(s) 
U1112 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:25

0707 - Function Restriction due to Implausible Message(s) 
U1112 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 37355 km
Date: 2014.09.12
Time: 17:13:35

0783 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:25

0785 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:25


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 BT HW: 4H0 907 064 BT
Component: BCM2 2.0 H31 0330 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 01983006000000000000
Shop #: WSC 13513 001 1048576
VCID: 7CFDCAABFF71A7FEC75-8029

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 820 043 J HW: 4G0 820 043 J
Component: KLIMA 4 ZONEN H11 0056 
Serial number: 27051100040936
Coding: 3621607808
Shop #: WSC 13513 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiComfoUDS 002029
ROD: EV_AirCondiComfoUDS.rod
VCID: 2649C8C3597DCD2EC11-8073

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 4H0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 063 BE HW: 4H0 907 063 E
Component: BCM1 2.0 H12 0100 
Revision: 19012002 Serial number: 00000001079777
Coding: 2600201040349FE08981008080001D0CCF9DC30823090101000008602101
Shop #: WSC 64646 001 1048576
VCID: 6CDDFAEB8F11377E575-8039

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G2 955 119 HW: 4G8 955 119 A
Component: WWS57X 110504 H35 0051 
Coding: 0045F7

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 955 559 HW: 8K0 955 559 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: RLS H04 0003 
Coding: 02512B

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 4G0 941 531 E HW: 4G0 941 531 E
Component: E1 - LDS H07 0044 

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 658 HW: 4H0 907 658 
Component: AQ_Hum_Sensor H02 0002 

3 Faults Found:
02897 - Supply Voltage for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Right 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 110
Mileage: 37338 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.09.05
Time: 09:28:00

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:29:00

00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 42177 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.05.27
Time: 00:14:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 (R41) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8X0 035 110 B HW: 8X0 035 110 
Component: CDC-MP3-Pana H41 0480 
Revision: 00000007 
VCID: 2C5D3AEB4F91F77E175-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 4H0-919-475-7X2.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 919 475 N HW: 4H0 919 475 C
Component: PARKHILFE ACC H07 0050 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 55901206002067
Coding: 080206
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU57X0000 002005
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU57X0000.rod
VCID: 3D7B07AFACEB6EF6B0B-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 4H0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 959 655 C HW: 4H0 959 655 C
Component: Airbag10.43 H40 0040 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003JG002KMZV
Coding: 30323436313330303534554A305234473053
Shop #: WSC 90001 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaAU10BPAAU64X 001014
ROD: EV_AirbaAU10BPAAU64X_AU57.rod
VCID: 3669188389DDBDAE711-8063

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3575HRB405F0HJHG90IN

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3585HRB405D0HJHG21IG

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 3515JRB406109GGSJ93A

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 3525JRB406109GGSJ1LL

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3554VRB40530BEE6B0Q8

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3564VRB40530BEE640K$

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 953 568 A HW: 4G0 953 568 A
Component: Lenks.Modul H05 0201 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 20110609000743
Coding: 000034
Shop #: WSC 90001 000 00000
VCID: 30652E9B63B9939E2BD-8065

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G0 951 528 E HW: 4G0 951 528 E
Component: E221 - MFL H07 0009 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 4H0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 4G8 920 931 E HW: 4G8 920 931 E
Component: TDieRdw H71 0375 
Revision: 26181114 Serial number: 658300711592009
Coding: 33A609001B010008010000
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_RBD4K 004040
ROD: EV_RBD4K.rod
VCID: 30652E9B6BB9939E2BD-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 468 C HW: 4G0 907 468 A
Component: J533--Gateway H08 0204 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000141633
Coding: 00C1037D00
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewUDS 001025
ROD: EV_GatewUDS_AU57.rod
VCID: 30652E9B6BB9939E2BD-8065

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8X0 915 181 HW: 8X0 915 181 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0140 
Serial number: 00000000005650591095

1 Fault Found:
5081 - Front Right belt tensioner control module 
U107D 00 [008] - No communication
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 37338 km
Date: 2014.09.05
Time: 09:28:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear (E265) Labels: 4G0-919-158.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 919 158 C HW: 4G0 919 158 C
Component: KLIMA FOND H07 0056 
Serial number: 10061100040912
Coding: 02
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ClimaContrUnitRearUDS 002012
ROD: EV_ClimaContrUnitRearUDS.rod
VCID: 2F672DE776878C66327-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control (J197) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 553 B HW: 4G0 907 553 
Component: LUFE-DAEMPFER H17 0778 
Coding: 008003
Shop #: WSC 05745 128 28888
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirSuspe 003022
ROD: EV_AirSuspe_AU57.rod
VCID: 2A513CF34D65E94EE59-807F

6 Faults Found:
0001 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:27

0002 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:26

403200 - Function Shut-Off Active 
C10C8 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 37359 km
Date: 2014.09.13
Time: 12:22:32

367877 - Ride Height Not Learned 
C1044 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 93
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:26

266752 - Control module not coded 
U1013 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 92
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:26

38146 - No End-of-Line Programming 
B2013 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 71
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:26


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 760 HW: 4G8 959 760 
Component: MEM-FS H03 0154 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00000032206780
Coding: 0078130000002001000001010101102030303232203232
Shop #: WSC 90001 000 00000
VCID: F7F75587465704A62A7-80A2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3B: Sensor Elect. (J849) Labels: 4G0-907-637.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 637 B HW: 4G0 907 637 B
Component: SARA 6D H02 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EJ1BPA4201270A0
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_SARA 006014
ROD: EV_SARA.rod
VCID: 2D5B37EF7C8BFE7600B-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 793 C HW: 4G8 959 793 A
Component: TSG FA H04 0208 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011F16205E01628002800002
Shop #: WSC 11111 111 789888
VCID: 40857E5BD319031EDBD-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 909 144 K HW: 4G0 909 144 G
Component: RCEPS H33 0009 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 0007095664
Coding: 101000010000
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_RCEPS 007007
ROD: EV_RCEPS.rod
VCID: 31632B9F60B39A96243-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 4H0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 BT HW: 4H0 907 064 BT
Component: BCM2 2.0 H31 0330 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0152460134 
Coding: 011A062000B9058480200800020100000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 13513 001 1048576
VCID: 7CFDCAABFF71A7FEC75-8029

 Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4G0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H01 0010 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 7P5 959 591 HW: 4H0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS40.033 H07 0006 
Coding: 001F00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 792 E HW: 4G8 959 792 A
Component: TSG BF H05 0212 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011F16205E01628002080002
Shop #: WSC 90001 000 00000
VCID: 41837B5FD8130A16D43-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (----) Labels: 4H0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 801 E HW: 4H0 907 801 A
Component: EPB-4 H03 0012 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000008938
ASAM Dataset: EV_ParkiBrake 001022
ROD: EV_ParkiBrake_AU48.rod
VCID: 2A513CF34D65E94EE59-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J431) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 907 357 A HW: 4H0 907 357 A
Component: ....LWR12.... H02 0013 
Serial number: 110505-0004-106
Coding: 11216F101000A200
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulBasic 005001
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulBasic.rod
VCID: 2C5D3AEB4791F77E175-8079

3 Faults Found:
120589 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [137] - -
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:27

392711 - Positioning Motor for Headlight Range Left 
C1085 11 [137] - Short to Ground
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 45
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:36

764928 - Left/Right Driving Switch-Over Active 
C1080 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.26
Time: 19:28:26


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 035 182 H HW: 4G0 035 182 H
Component: RMC Cnct Plus H51 0717 
Coding: 0101000001E1DB47402B060303010000000000
Shop #: WSC 90001 000 00000
VCID: 2649C8C3517DCD2EC11-8073

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G0 919 603 HW: 4G0 919 603 
Component: DU6 Basic H42 0084 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4G2 919 610 HW: 4G2 919 610 
Component: E380 BDT C7 H08 0203 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 795 E HW: 4G8 959 795 A
Component: TSG HL H04 0212 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 010F14204001628002080002
Shop #: WSC 90001 000 00000
VCID: 448D724BC7011F3EFF5-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 795 E HW: 4G8 959 795 A
Component: TSG HR H04 0212 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 010F14204001628002080002
Shop #: WSC 64646 001 1048576
VCID: 448D724BC7011F3EFF5-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 8F: Pretens. Frt Left (J854) Labels: 4H0-980-94x-RGS.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 980 945 HW: 4H0 980 945 
Component: RGS-VL H05 0070 
Coding: 00060000031F030000030800424CDA010000
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_RGS_L 002004
ROD: EV_RGS_L.rod
VCID: EFE76DE736074C66F27-80BA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 90: Pretens. Frt Right (J855) Labels: 4H0-980-94x-RGS.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 980 946 HW: 4H0 980 946 
Component: RGS-VR H05 0070 
Coding: 00060000031F030000030800424CDA010000
Shop #: WSC 90001 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_RGS_R 002004
ROD: EV_RGS_R.rod
VCID: F0E56E9B2B39539EEBD-80A5

3 Faults Found:
12585216 - Supply voltage 
U1011 00 [137] - Voltage too Low
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67

12589825 - Reversible Belt Tensioner Function 
B1202 16 [009] - Voltage Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.27
Time: 13:02:35

12589827 - Reversible Belt Tensioner Function 
B1202 17 [009] - Voltage Too High
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 37324 km
Date: 2014.08.27
Time: 13:02:35


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Coding is accepted by the LEVEL Control Module but still the control unit is not coded error appears!

Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

CP SVM..........wrong coding or CAN bus error not corrected yet due to water damage.


----------



## getaibose (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

What do you mean by CP SVM? 

Coding is correct.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Dealer online session or www.erwin.audi.com or DE portal


----------

